# 30000 AED moving to dubai



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm moving over January and will have approx 30000 aed to set up will this be enough? And looking to rent a villa in springs with monthly post dated chqs. Is this going to be enough until first pay day??

Thanks


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Monthly cheques will be a stumbling block.

Most landlords expect a maximum of 4 cheques for the year. Many will only take 1 or 2.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Mmmmm that could be a problem then! 4 chqs might be ok! I've only got between now and jan to save up here at home before I head over! 

My biggest fear is I can live on my wage over There and not have to flee the country 

Craig


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

What housing allowance is your employer offering?


----------



## katygindubai2011 (Sep 12, 2011)

My employer kindly gave me 30,000 AED for 'relocation' costs and it doesn't go as far as you would think. Mine just about covered furniture (mainly Ikea stuff) for a two bedroom apartment, the deposit on my apartment and estate agency fees.

I found that there were a lot of initial set-up costs that I hadn't really anticipated - 1,110 AED to get water and electricity connected, 550 AED to get TV and Internet up and running etc. Lots of these costs are just security deposits so I will get them back but they do have to be paid. Then there's things like your driving license, alcohol license etc. They aren't a lot but it does add up.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Employer is give me 15000 to give me a start plus I will have another 15000! However my partner is coming over and will be a teacher so we are hoping they give her some relocation costs then we are laughing! Fingers crossed eh


----------

